# NAD - Kingsley Keep



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Got this a couple of weeks ago. If you have not heard about it, this is Kingsley's newest amp and it is definitely a winner. http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/cageamp/cageamp.html

For a fairly simple amp, there are so many tone options here. This is the first amp that I have ever owned where a flip of a switch really does make a noticeable difference in the tone. Add that to 2 different inputs that also really sound different and the variety of tones available on this amp is impressive. 

I got the 15w version and it is great for home playing with the great master volume. That being said, I used the amp with my Ho attenuator yesterday and turned the master up to about 3 o'clock and this amp really grinds with a LP and has great fat tone with a strat. The Keep also works very well with pedals and loves my Dano Transparent OD and Wampler Pinnacle. 

If you have ever wanted to get a Kingsley, but could not afford one, now is the time to get one. There is an intro price on these amps right now and they are worth more for sure. I have had several amps over the past few years (Roccaforte, Peters, Dr.Z, Retro King, Reinhardt, Traynor) and they were all very good amps, but I think this is my favorite. Plus Simon is the nicest guy to deal with. I cannot tell you how many emails of mine he has replied to over the years and I only made my first purchase from him about a month ago. 

From clean to crunch the Keep is...well a keeper. I am not selling this amp. Thanks Simon!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I have one too. Mine's #8.

Have you opened it up? its a thing of beauty inside.

I'm running it through a 112 cab with a Celestion Gold.

Great little OD amp, very much like his Deluxe amps and has an excellent clean voice, too. Everything I liked about my bigger Kingsley, but light and portable.

It won't replace my Route 66 for crunch and raw rock sounds, but I would agree that Simon has built a real winner with this one, and maybe the best bargain in the boutique amp market right now. People should run out to get this one before the price goes up...


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am playing mine through a 2x12 with Heritage G12M speakers and it sounds great. I am sure that a G12H and Alnico Blue would sound great too. Now all I want is a JTM45 or plexi type amp and I will be all set for tones.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cooool! :smile:


I've played some of Simon's amps and have owned a D32 2x12 combo -IMO he builds some of the best amps on this (or any other) planet. I am an EL84 softy though.... congrats!

cheers,

Peter


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Do any of you guys have the footswitch. Does it work the way it is described. It seems like an awfully great little amp!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I didn't get the footswitch, but I am sure it works as advertised.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Zdogma just made me aware of these amps on a TT/NT thread I started. I am impressed to say the least. I just shot an email to Simon for total cost shipped for both the 15 or 30 watter w/footswitch.

I am too old to be this excited over gear but, dang it, I can't help myself. And it's made in Canada:smilie_flagge17:

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought this was supposed to be a free site. 

It may have cost me a grand my first day here.........


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hahahahaha! that's classic!

I heard zdogma's Kingsley yesterday, that amp has tons of tones available! sounded real good w/ his strat.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

This is a great lookin amp. It has 3, 7, and 15 watt settings as well right? Or did i read wrong? If it does, how does it sound at the lower wattage settings? I remember reading somewhere that it sounds great at all levels, is that true?

I would love to pick one of these up some day. You're very lucky, congrats.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

^ Yes. 3,7,15 watt settings that can be controlled with an optional footswitch.

I just put my order in for the 15 watter. Unfortunately the footswitches are not ready for shipping yet ( Irrc, he said next week) but did put my name on the list. Needless to say, I am giddy with anticipationlofu

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

JMann said:


> ^ Yes. 3,7,15 watt settings that can be controlled with an optional footswitch.
> 
> I just put my order in for the 15 watter. Unfortunately the footswitches are not ready for shipping yet ( Irrc, he said next week) but did put my name on the list. Needless to say, I am giddy with anticipationlofu
> 
> ...



Congrats to you to Jim, and thank you for the confirmation on the wattage. Unfortunately, now I want one even more.

Are the prices on the website correct for this amp? Not a bad price. Wish I wasn't broke.

Hmmm..what can I sell to fund this ... OR... wonder if he Kingsley has a payment plan  lol.

Congrats again guys. very cool amp.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

2dark2c said:


> This is a great lookin amp. It has 3, 7, and 15 watt settings as well right? Or did i read wrong? If it does, how does it sound at the lower wattage settings? I remember reading somewhere that it sounds great at all levels, is that true?
> 
> I would love to pick one of these up some day. You're very lucky, congrats.


Yes, its very similar at the lower wattage settings, not exactly the same, but MUCH less compression and treble loss than with most amps. Much better han any attenuator I have used.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Prices on the website are accurate. They are intro prices, so eventually they will go up. Awesome amp.


----------

